# next project



## aramco (14 Apr 2018)

Just found this pattern and asked my mate in Australia if his daughter would like this, he seems to think she might, so I will start getting stuff together and see how it goes.The whiskers could be a problem if they are they will be getting let out, unless anyone has any bright ideas??. I have checked the sea mail rates and it is no where as bad as I expected, if it is too heavy / expensive when I get it done I will probably keep it for my wife.

John


pain is the best attention getter


----------



## Mainman (14 Apr 2018)

How about some cat gut. ie fishing line.
regards


----------



## Rob Platt (14 Apr 2018)

copper wire painted with white?nail varnish all the best
rob


----------



## aramco (14 Apr 2018)

thanks for those suggestions . got all the body parts cut out tonight and started to assemble will leave the head till last.

John

pain is the best attention getter


----------



## Lonsdale73 (15 Apr 2018)

Maybe showing my age but as a child of the seventies I remember being fascinated by fibre optic lamps that had strands not unlike those whiskers that glowed all the colours of the rainbow at the tips when the light was on.

Feeling a whole lot younger having read the comment about catgut - must have been a while since someone bought fishing line!


----------



## aramco (21 Apr 2018)

hi I have done my level best over the last few days to try and up load the pictures of the cat in progress, even resized the picture to 100 x 100 pixels and it still will not have it so I give up. 

When it is finished I will endever to persevere - said chief dan george from the film Josie wales - and put it on then. 

John


----------



## aramco (17 May 2018)

hi again this is the finished project minus whiskers as i did not think they would travel very well, and ideas how to get ore shine on the corian please I was going to use car polish

thanks 
John[


----------



## Claymore (17 May 2018)

........


----------



## aramco (17 May 2018)

thanks Brian it has to travel by sea to Australia so I think whiskers might be a big ask to stay put, just watched a video on you tube about restoring corian after it has been deeply scratched pretty brutal but got the job done, I learned a lot and wet and dry sand paper can remove a heck of a lot of marks , just got a request for a dragonfly would like to scroll it as opposed to intarsia as it again is going to Australia any suggestions welcome please something real fancy would be nice.

thanks 
John


----------



## Claymore (17 May 2018)

.......


----------



## aramco (17 May 2018)

hi Brian I did some research and found that sea mail wasnt so bad postage wise,£16 for 2 kilos door to doorb but will have to get an accurate reading from the post office sales for exact weight the at weighs in at about 1100 grams .On another subject I think I have come down on the axminster scroll saw for my next one , it was the head swinging for the angles rather than the table, I know you have two which do you prefare .

thanks 
John


----------



## Claymore (18 May 2018)

.....


----------



## aramco (18 May 2018)

hi Brian I checked out the ex 30 for sale on this site and it is collection only and I do not drive anymore so that's out, I have been given the go ahead from the boss to buy another scroll saw that's why I was asking tally ho off we go and get one still not quite sure i will have the work for the ex30 but I would be very upset if I did and has not bought one.
it appears to be cheaper to send stuff to Aussie than Ireland but it is sea mail and it takes about 6 weeks to get there.

thanks 
John


----------



## aramco (18 May 2018)

bit the bullet and bought the Axminster ex30

John


----------



## digerman (18 May 2018)

like your cat it looks good but you should check with customs about sending wood to Australia they have very strict laws about importing wood a pall of mine had friends over and they said they could not take wooden things back with them as customs wood take them
would not like you dun for smuggling


----------



## Claymore (18 May 2018)

......


----------



## aramco (19 May 2018)

hi Brian these life sized animals etc you do, have you patterns or do you make them up as you go ?? ie blow the picture up and go from there.

thank 
John


----------



## Claymore (20 May 2018)

.......


----------



## aramco (22 May 2018)

hi Brian I should have replied yesterday but my new saw came what a beast, got it set up and spent most of the day and through till 10 pm last night playing ,cannot get over how good this machine is compared to the record power ,I must admit I am struggling with getting the blades put in especially the number ones but that will sort its self out in time,I can foresee many many happy hours on this machine I now have a slight problem what do I do with the record power one, nice problem to have I think. I have obtained a pattern of cathy wises herd of wild horse so that's going to be one of my projects but it is for myself. 

Adobe is out for me at the moment but I do have a copy of inkscape that I am messing about with, I am reasonably good at most things but a free hand artist is not one of them I am rubbish.

I did check up with the aussie customs and as long as there are no holes - worms I guess - and no bark on it appears to be ok as long as you declare on the custom form form what's in the parcel , so plywood looks to be ok as well .I got the cat finished and did a sue mei dragonfly in Plywood and both are going to aussie I will let you all know what happens to them and what it costs to send them maybe cheaper than sending them to Ireland lol .

John


----------



## aramco (22 May 2018)




----------



## aramco (31 May 2018)

Hi I have just completed this dragonfly to go to Australia some how it went in to the sales section ,how I do not know along with the horse clock , both of these patterns are from the sue may sight.

john


----------



## Claymore (31 May 2018)

.....


----------



## aramco (7 Jun 2018)

hi Brian sorry its taken a while to get to this , the photos are the only size that I could gt for the site to take 100 x 100 pixels

john


----------



## aramco (11 Jun 2018)

hi spent most of today making planters put of pallet wood, hows that for being versatile, and got a plaque of a leopard machine work finished only leaves the finishing and gluing to complete it. also stack cut three other plaques last week again only need finishing off,plus helping my wife with her gardening , and she says \I spend all my time reading , she is not wrong I have read 19 cowboy books in the last 14 days I think she may have a point. Things will slow down now as I have to get the 12 shepherds crooks ready to send to the Royal highland show hope they sell this year then I can make some more for next year , that's if I find somewhere in my workshop to set the engineers vice up to make them , joy of joys the tour de France starts on July the 6 th, then everything slows down for 28 days as I love to watch it - beats the heck out of reading - some people would say I am a sad person for want of a better word have some black and white corin left over so am not trying to find an intarsia project to use it up, border collie , badger, penguin, panda any other ideas would be welcome some thing different would be nice.

oh I sent the cat and dragonfly off to Aussie sea mail £8 each, which I thought was fair so now have to wait and see if they get delivered or confiscated.

john


----------



## aramco (14 Jun 2018)

these are the planters etc my apology's if you cannot enlarge the photo that's as big as it will allow me to load them .

john


----------

